# Running two guns off one sprayer



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I know it's uncommon but does anyone have experience running two hose/guns off one sprayer? I have a new construction job coming up and it seems like a good solution as opposed to lugging in 2 sprayers.

Pros / Cons? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

If your running a 795 or up , no problems. 695 shouldn't be a problem either, but if you are going to make a practice of running two guns the 695 is not the ideal machine. I assume you will not be running tips larger than.017, because that would make a difference.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Pot tender will be twice as busy!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have done it a lot, when I had guys working for me and when i worked for others. Always had at least a 1095 or a 5900 gas rig.Work out of a garbage can and have at least 20 gallons in it and pull the triggers. Bigger pumps mean that both people can be spraying and not have a drop in pressure when one person stops and starts up again.A 695 won't keep up with two people spraying with 517 or 519 tips, any smaller tips and you might as well just use one gun. I use a 1095 with a 1225 tip and it is almost like having two people spraying.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

kmp said:


> I have done it a lot, when I had guys working for me and when i worked for others. Always had at least a 1095 or a 5900 gas rig.Work out of a garbage can and have at least 20 gallons in it and pull the triggers. Bigger pumps mean that both people can be spraying and not have a drop in pressure when one person stops and starts up again.A 695 won't keep up with two people spraying with 517 or 519 tips, any smaller tips and you might as well just use one gun. I use a 1095 with a 1225 tip and it is almost like having two people spraying.


We've used 695 with 2 guns and 517 tips, and it works (at long as you're backrolling), but not ideal. It definitely won't handle two 1225 tips . I do like 1221 tips for priming drywall, then switch to 517 for paint, but would stick to a 517 for both if using 2 guns on a 695. I agree the 1095 is the ideal, but most guys can't afford them. We had one for heavier coatings. Our 795's always handled 2 guns with paint no problem.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Why are you guys discussing inferior equipment. Why not use a Tri-Tech T-11.
It wipes the floor with Graco.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Zoomer said:


> Why are you guys discussing inferior equipment. Why not use a Tri-Tech T-11.
> It wipes the floor with Graco.


Yup I'm switching all my stuff to tritech.

I will say I like the support and availability of Graco stuff though. Ordering a T11 is two weeks. Graco 1095 I can have 2 days from my distributor Portland compressor. Cost is roughly the same.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

In one year you won't remember the order time. What will linger in your mind is the superior quality and outstanding performance. Long-term you will be thankful for it's low cost of maintenance and it's durability.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I use a big round rubbermaid bin. I cut the top few inches off a bucket, and tape a strainer around that, and use a big spring clip to hold it in place. It holds 20 gallons or so. I've only used double guns with a big gas rig outside. I would just as soon use two pumps for interiors if you want to go that route. The only time I've ever done that is doing brand new apartments or schools or something big like that. Its better to have two pumps far apart. But, I've done jobs where we had one rubbermaid bin with two pumps in it, and I would take the apartments in the right, and someone else would do the left, slower guy buys the beer at the end of the day.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

My newest graco is 16 years old and my oldest is 25 years old and the only thing that has ever gone wrong with them is packing's and pistons and sleeves. Once a year packing's, normal for any sprayer. So yeah, yeah ,yeah, tri tech is wonderful but I have proven performance with graco so I'm sticking with them.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Zoomer said:


> Why are you guys discussing inferior equipment. Why not use a Tri-Tech T-11.
> It wipes the floor with Graco.


Thems fightin' words!!!:vs_mad:

But I'm retired, so I hung up my gloves.:biggrin:


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Angie two guns!!!! :2guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Zoomer said:


> In one year you won't remember the order time. What will linger in your mind is the superior quality and outstanding performance. Long-term you will be thankful for it's low cost of maintenance and it's durability.



I guess so. Both my 395's are 2 years old and zero maintenance cost other than, throatseal, I keep them stored with antifreeze and all tips stored in RV antifreeze. I keep the outsides waxed with cheap silicone aerosols.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I've seen some 395's that have been around a long time, have been abused beyond belief, and encrusted in so much paint you can barely tell they're a sprayer. And they still run. From their entry level to top of the line, Graco is quality. As is Tri-Tech.

Sounds like Ford vs. Chevy debate to me.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Chevy and fords are better than dodge.


----------



## BeerbowerPainting (Jul 31, 2018)

I bought a Titan 1140 and run two guns off of it when I need too. But it seems that most of the time two guns are more than I need. It can be really nice for doing a blowout in new construction, really shortens the day. 

One day we had two houses about 3o min apart and we sprayed and backrolled ceilings at the first one and second. Went back and did the first again and headed back to the second to second coat (for those super concerned about dry times, with lunch we actually waited the prescribed dry time lol). I stopped at Kroger to get everyone some cold Gatorade since it was hotter than the dickens. I, unfortunately, broke my rule to never put keys in the cup holder and ended up locking my keys in the car along with the sprayer and the paint. That brilliant move put an end to an otherwise productive day. I had the pleasure of waiting by the van for 2.5 hrs (wonder how many customers Id get if I said I'd be there in 45minutes and instead showed 2.5 hrs later?) while they came to open the van. In summary, using two guns can be a great time saver but if you lock both guns in the van and wait for someone to unlock it you will lose some of the advantages...


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Zoomer said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys discussing inferior equipment. Why not use a Tri-Tech T-11.
> ...


. My father is retired. Was a painter for over 45 years. He used Graco even in the Union. He looked at the quality of Tri-Tech, the superior performance and said it surpassed in every way, The tips gave a finish similar to his conventional Binks and Devilbiss in his opinion.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

The Tri Techs sound nice- too nice to leave at a Sherwin Williams I suspect...


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Get one of these, multiple guns no problemo!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> Get one of these, multiple guns no problemo! The Graco King: the world’s most powerful airless sprayer for industrial protective coatings - YouTube


I'm in love!!!!

Although the music reminds of the type used in certain types of 70's movies...or so I've been told. I wouldn't know this for certain.:devil3:

And all that for only just under $10,000...


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I'm in love!!!!
> 
> Although the music reminds of the type used in certain types of 70's movies...or so I've been told. I wouldn't know this for certain.:devil3:
> 
> And all that for only just under $10,000...


You couldn't beat it with a stick, LOL.


----------



## Mitcheldr (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi there Guys, 

I'm kind of new to this and I do have a 1095, but somehow i cant find on how to attach a second gun on it. 
been looking on the internet for some while. hope you guys can help me out.

thanks in advance


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Mitcheldr said:


> Hi there Guys,
> 
> I'm kind of new to this and I do have a 1095, but somehow i cant find on how to attach a second gun on it.
> been looking on the internet for some while. hope you guys can help me out.
> ...


Go to a commercial paint store and ask for an adaptor. If they dont have one, you could go to a plumbing supply store. Im sure they'd have something.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> You couldn't beat it with a stick, LOL.


Starting out with a 1095!!! Kudos to you.

Opps, wrong quote!! Directed at Mitcheldr:biggrin:


----------



## Mitcheldr (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for the relpies and advice, a friend of me is a plumber so that's going to be fine. didnt knew i could just use 'non' graco parts to put inbetween there. 

So it's just gonna be a 'T' part. (that's what we call it in my country, don't know how to say it in proper english haha.

thanks lightningboy, it's like when we trying on something we wanna do it the right way haha. have the pump for like a year or so, and im exploring the internet to find as much about it as possible. i see alot of nice stuf, video's and the forum is good for information as well!

i guess i'll be asking some more questions in the future


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Nope. Basic plumbers fittings, is what you need. The same t-fitting with the name 'Graco" on it will probably cost a hell of a lot more actually.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The main problem with using plumbing fittings is if said fitting ever fails and results in property damage or personal injury (injection), your insurance company may have grounds not to cover the damage. Saving a few dollars up front could cost you big time. If a major claim, you can bet they are going to go over your sprayer with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Brushman4 said:
> 
> 
> > You couldn't beat it with a stick, LOL.
> ...


Aren't 1095s already drilled for a second gun?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Aren't 1095s already drilled for a second gun?


Yes, but if I remember right, only comes with one fitting installed on the manifold. The other port has a plug.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightningboy65 said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't 1095s already drilled for a second gun?
> ...


Those fittings are like $3 I have a box in my store.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Those fittings are like $3 I have a box in my store.


Yeah, I didn't imagine they are very expensive. I really don't know why a guy wouldn't just use the prescribed part. As I mentioned above, in the unlikely event a failure related to that part occurs, it could cause a problem if it's a plumbing fitting.

Injection injuries can be nasty, and if in the eye...blinding.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

...and those made in China plumbing fittings (which most are these days) are not noted for quality.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, yeah, if its not a double T fitting, any paint store will have them. I was merely suggesting that if you cant find one for some reason, a plumbing supply store probably would. And, I see what you're saying about the insurance claim and all, but I think thats a little on the paranoid side. Like the insurance company is gonna magically know the fitting isnt graco. They arent numbered. Its not even possible to determine where it would come from. Let alone PROVE it. But yeah, i would buy the real part as long as I could find one.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Most graco fittings have a beveled edge that fit into the female end of the hose so there is a better seal. Even though hardware store fittings will fit they will leak.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Well, yeah, if its not a double T fitting, any paint store will have them. I was merely suggesting that if you cant find one for some reason, a plumbing supply store probably would. And, I see what you're saying about the insurance claim and all, but I think thats a little on the paranoid side. Like the insurance company is gonna magically know the fitting isnt graco. They arent numbered. Its not even possible to determine where it would come from. Let alone PROVE it. But yeah, i would buy the real part as long as I could find one.



I just looked at my 1095 parts list theyre drilled for 3/8. Its a 3x8 to 1/4 fitting. Not as common to carry as 1/4 - 1/4
https://www.painthose.com/graco-164672-164-672-steel-adapter-oem/


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Woodco said:


> Well, yeah, if its not a double T fitting, any paint store will have them. I was merely suggesting that if you cant find one for some reason, a plumbing supply store probably would. And, I see what you're saying about the insurance claim and all, but I think thats a little on the paranoid side. Like the insurance company is gonna magically know the fitting isnt graco. They arent numbered. Its not even possible to determine where it would come from. Let alone PROVE it. But yeah, i would buy the real part as long as I could find one.


You might be surprised at how thorough and sharp those insurance investigators are. I had an uncle that did it for 30 years...oh, the stories he's told me. In a high dollar case, they look at everything. And I have no doubt they could spot the part as being out of place. 

While I agree such a fiasco is unlikely, it is certainly not out of the realm of possibility. I wouldn't consider it paranoid. Cautious ,yes. But not paranoid.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Dont get me wrong, its definitely food for thought.

So, I have an old spray tech, that I actually busted off a peice of the primer/pressure assembly. Its is cast aluminum chunk that has the pressure assembly, and primer valves and stuff. It was around $300 to replace it, but I couldnt find the part anywhere. I thought my pump was junk. But, my landlord was a mechanic/fabricator at a massive concrete cutting company. He took it to work one day, and tig welded the peice back on. I had to buy an elbow, and an industrial valve (rated 4000 PSI), and redid the primer assembly but it got it working again. 

I never thought about insurance implications. Of course, I didnt have insurance till a few years ago. Now its my solvent only base pump, and I havent used it in a couple years.

Heres a pic. Where my finger is, is where he welded the peice back on.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Woodco said:


> Nope. Basic plumbers fittings, is what you need. The same t-fitting with the name 'Graco" on it will probably cost a hell of a lot more actually.


Instead of attaching each hose to a manifold port, are you attaching both hoses to a T fitting attached to one manifold port? If so, why wouldn't you simply use the two ports on the manifold?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Instead of attaching each hose to a manifold port, are you attaching both hoses to a T fitting attached to one manifold port? If so, why wouldn't you simply use the two ports on the manifold?


Cuz I didnt realize it had two ports.... I thought he was talking about splitting a single line.

I guess i figured if it had two ports, the op wouldnt be asking how to connect the second hose...


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Woodco said:


> I guess i figured if it had two ports, the op wouldnt be asking how to connect the second hose...


I wondered about that myself.


----------



## Mitcheldr (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for the replies and thoughts about it.

When i'm back in the storage ill try to make a picture. I do believe i only have one output to my hose, or i might be looking at the wrong place or something. Removed the round cap at the back to see if i could attach somehing there, but don't think that is the case. 

I'll try to post a pic tomorrow


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mitcheldr said:


> thanks for the replies and thoughts about it.
> 
> When i'm back in the storage ill try to make a picture. I do believe i only have one output to my hose, or i might be looking at the wrong place or something. Removed the round cap at the back to see if i could attach somehing there, but don't think that is the case.
> 
> I'll try to post a pic tomorrow


Its on front of the filter manifold. Even the old 1095's from the 90s are pre drilled for 2 attachments. I don't believe the older 1000 models were though.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I just bought the fitting today. It is a 3/8 to 1/4 fitting. Will be hooking it up tomorrow! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

If I remember , the older models (1980's) were drilled lower, and the ports were on the same level, 90* apart. Not certain though, that was long ago.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Its been a long time since I've used a double, but I remember there being a valve on one of the hose ports so you could bypass one hose if need be.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightningboy65 said:


> If I remember , the older models (1980's) were drilled lower, and the ports were on the same level, 90* apart. Not certain though, that was long ago.


Looks like it


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Update. 2 guns off one Graco 695 works great with no loss in pressure with a 517 tip. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitcheldr (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi there guys,

This is the current situation on my pump; 


dont think i can add a hose to the front output right ?

sorry guys, can't add direct links or photo's yet. need to have more posts.


https://ibb.co/S5vqKCp

https://ibb.co/SBrLG8h

hope links work like this


----------

